# how much food and what food for my precious birmi's



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

trying to narrow down to only rollers what would be a good amount and of what milo barley etc.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

aka what type of grains should i mix and how much per bird


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

hello
plz plz


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

anybody hello


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

When I was still raising my performance rollers I had them on steps of their ages and it corresponds to what they get to eat.

When they were a little younger like under 5-6 months they get 17.5 percent winners cup. I select the amount they get. 

Then when they start cooing for hens and shaking for cocks I swatch them to half Milo and wheat. I also select the amount they get. Older birds are usually a little harder to control if you let them get out of control. So keep the feed low and always be in control.

So you should feed depending on what age birds you have and what feed or protein percent works best for them...

You have to tweet them every now and them to find what works best.


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

tipllers rule said:


> trying to narrow down to only rollers what would be a good amount and of what milo barley etc.


Honestly, you can feed them a regular pigeon mix if you want. They'll be fine. If you want to fine tune their performance, it's best if you figure out what family/strain of rollers you have. Different families respond differently to the amount of feed fed. Most flyers will feed a mixture of 50/50 red hard wheat and milo with some corn during the winter months only.

General rule of thumb is about a tablespoon per bird or an 8 ounce cup for 10 birds. This may vary a little depending on your own birds. Again, this is just for flyers, not young birds or breeders. Young birds and breeders will need alot more than this.


----------

